# Win 7 64 Bit: Nur 2 TB HDD erkannt anstelle von 4TB. GPT-Partition?



## 9273431 (12. November 2016)

Wie im Titel schon beschrieben, erkennt mein neu zusammengestelltes System mit Win7 (64 Bit) nur 2TB meiner 4TB-Festplatte (SATA). Wie ich mittlerweile herausgefunden habe, liegt das wohl daran, dass ich wider besseren Wissens eine NTFS-Partition habe (die Festplatten auf 2TB limitiert) und keine GPT-Partition (die auch größere Festplatten/Partitionen zulässt). Mainboard ist ein Asus Maximus VIII Ranger mit UEFI.

Eine Konvertierung über die windowseigene Datenträgerverwaltung funktioniert nicht, da die entsprechende Schaltfläche ausgegraut ist (vermutlich weil auf der Platte auch die Windows-Installation liegt). Auch Programme wie Partition Wizard konnten nicht helfen.
Da ich den gestrigen Tag damit zugebracht habe, so gut wie alle benötigten Programme zu installieren sowie die Treiber zu aktualisieren, würde ich mir gerne eine komplette Formatierung ersparen. 
Kennt hierzu irgendwer einen Weg?


----------



## evilgrin68 (12. November 2016)

9273431 schrieb:


> Kennt hierzu irgendwer einen Weg?


Google kennste?! Festplatte: MBR in GPT andern – so klappt’s - CHIP, So wandeln Sie eine Festplatte ins GPT-Format um | schieb.de, usw.
Aber was willst du mit einer 4GB Partition? Hast du keine SSD drin für Windows? Da dauert eine Installation, komplett mit Allem was drauf muss, keine 30 Minuten, bei mir... Den ganzen Tag dafür zu brauchen, war früher mal...


----------



## claster17 (12. November 2016)

Ganz leicht gehts auch über die Kommandozeile per diskpart. Wenn das das einzige Laufwerk bei dir ist, musst du das vor der Windows Installation machen, weil die gesamte Festplatte plattgemacht wird. Bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich dafür sorgen, dass Windows im UEFI Modus installiert wird. Der USB-Stick muss dafür natürlich für UEFI-GPT konfiguriert sein.



claster17 schrieb:


> Zuerst im UEFI das Compatability Support Module (CSM) vollständig deaktivieren (meistens in der Kategorie "Boot").
> Du erkennst den UEFI Modus daran, dass beim Starten nicht das Windows Symbol, sondern ein Logo des Boards angezeigt wird. In meinem Fall das ROG Logo von Asus
> 
> Danach in die Installation booten und dann Shift+F10 drücken, um die Kommandozeile zu öffnen.
> ...


----------



## drstoecker (12. November 2016)

Für Windows 7 gibt es da noch ein extra hotfix was du für die Größe installieren musst damit es problemlos läuft siehe hier 

3TB Platte als Datengrab gibt es etwas zu beachten? - Silent Hardware - MCE-Community.de


----------



## mickythebeagle (12. November 2016)

Du hättest einfach mal auf der Treiber CD nach sehen brauchen. Dort ist ein Handbuch drauf und nicht nur alte Treiber ! 
Dort ist bestimmt auch der Disk-Unlocker drauf.

Info:
ASUS Motherboard Disk Unlocker - Unearth the Missing Space


Download :
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/DiskUnlocker_Ver213_Win7.zip


----------

